# England v Scotland Pairings for Goswick



## John_Findlay (Oct 2, 2011)

Evening gents. 

Vig & I have now managed to have a chat about the first's day's order of play, so as promised here are the pairings (with handicaps shown in brackets) for Friday's 8 fourball betterball games. English pairings listed first (as hosts).

*Match
*
1. JasonN (6) & Wheyayeman(6) *v *Tommo21's mate (7?) & Fraser (11)

2. Timberbonce (18) & GB72 (18) *v *Screwback (0) & IainG (20)

3. Doh (11) & TonyN (14) *v *Tommo21 (6) & DCB (13)

4. GJBike (12) & Vig (12) *v  *Patricks148 (10) & David Moore (10)

5. Phil (13) & Whereditgo (18) *v *Owen_Thomas_14 (6) & SS2 (14)

6. ClayportF1 (19) & Viscount17 (20) *v *Ayrhead (3) & Bonto (20)

7. Tincup (6) & Murphthemog (9) *v* John_Findlay (6) & Chris661 (12)

8. IM01 (1) & Grumpyjock (24) *v *JDS (5) & StuartD (13)


I hope this gives you all some food for thought before Friday's games. Chris, you're gonna have to carry me big style against Tincup & Murph, who both seem to have some form at the moment!Looking forward to that one, though.

We'll obviously mix the teams up again for Saturday's games. This is usually decided in the pub on Friday night. 

Dodger, if you want to play on Saturday I'll happily stand aside to allow you to get a game as I'm happy to wander the fairways, video camera in hand to get some footage of those matches. I dare say we'll see you down there in the pub Friday night, I hope.

Remember gents. First tee time at Noon Friday but be at the clubhouse by 11am to square up with SS2.


All the best, gents. May the best team win.


----------



## chris661 (Oct 2, 2011)

Just as well I hit a bit of form today then John  I is shaping up to be a good weekend. Now who was sorting out the weather?


----------



## TonyN (Oct 2, 2011)

Really excited about this now. Have been practiced hard at the course. Lots of short game.

If anyone is 'wandering' the course, I am bringing my freebie little HD handicam. Maybe they could use it to capture some footage rather than me getting bits and pieces.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 2, 2011)

John,You carry on my man,can't have the Captain missing out on playing.

I will appear for a wander around at some point,maybe as a ball spotter for errant Scot's tee shots and help stand on any English balls in the rough.

Unfortunately the honorary starter will also be missing.


----------



## SS2 (Oct 2, 2011)

We'll obviously mix the teams up again for Saturday's games. This is usually decided in the pub on Friday night.
		
Click to expand...

.

Good work, captains, Saturday pairings should be decided and handed over by 10pm on the Friday night.


----------



## bigslice (Oct 2, 2011)

just wait till the boys see owen smack that ball 340 yards. pitch n put time owen


----------



## SS2 (Oct 2, 2011)

Useless statistics (the first of many, no doubt):

Total strokes being given for Friday matches (3/4 handicap diff matchplay)

England: 100
Scotland: 62

Average Handicap
England: 12.9
Scotland 9.8


----------



## John_Findlay (Oct 2, 2011)

bigslice said:



			just wait till the boys see owen smack that ball 340 yards. pitch n put time owen
		
Click to expand...

Shhhhhh..he's my secret weapon!


----------



## bigslice (Oct 2, 2011)

i hear owen is only going to carry his driver wedge and putter


----------



## Wheyayeman (Oct 2, 2011)

Ha ha great, First Off! no pressure with EVERYONE watching.


----------



## SS2 (Oct 2, 2011)

Wheyayeman said:



			Ha ha great, First Off! no pressure with EVERYONE watching.
		
Click to expand...

Dinnae worry, get the ball past the ladies' tee and you'll get a round of applause.


----------



## DCB (Oct 2, 2011)

Some interesting pairings thrown up there  by the two Captains.  It has all the looks of a close match again, probably coming down to the last two ties on Saturday I would think.

Bring it on


----------



## John_Findlay (Oct 2, 2011)

DCB said:



			It has all the looks of a close match again, probably coming down to the last two ties on Saturday I would think.
		
Click to expand...

Dave, Dave, Dave. Come on now. I had 32-0 in mind. We'll have none of that negative Karma from you please, sir!



Quite happy the way the pairings have worked out... I tried to ensure that at least one Scottish player in each game wasn't giving away a huge bundle of shots and that seems to have worked out nicely except in the final match where they're both giving away a handful to Grumpyjock. But I'm sure SuperStuarty is looking forward to that one!

Should be good banter the way it has worked out.


----------



## Wheyayeman (Oct 3, 2011)

SS2 said:



			Dinnae worry, get the ball past the ladies' tee and you'll get a round of applause.
		
Click to expand...

How far is the ladies tee? Hope its not further than a wedge


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 3, 2011)

I've just hit a bit of form for a change won an Open at Tain yesterday with a full field and had the worst of the weather.


----------



## TonyN (Oct 3, 2011)

Dodger said:



			Unfortunately the honorary starter will also be missing.
		
Click to expand...

I want my money back


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 3, 2011)

patricks148 said:



			I've just hit a bit of form for a change won an Open at Tain yesterday with a full field and had the worst of the weather.
		
Click to expand...

Play TonyN off scratch then.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 3, 2011)

Smiffy said:



			Play TonyN off scratch then. 


Click to expand...

If i was to play him in singles I'd be off scratch anyway you knob, he would be getting 5 shots


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 3, 2011)

patricks148 said:



			If i was to play him in singles I'd be off scratch anyway you knob, he would be getting 5 shots
		
Click to expand...

OK. I'll re-phrase it. Play him off "levels"


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 3, 2011)

Sounds like a good draw. Strangely, I have always wanted to play against j-f.

No idea why mind.


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Oct 3, 2011)

bigslice said:



			just wait till the boys see owen smack that ball 340 yards. pitch n put time owen
		
Click to expand...


Please dont say that... Lucky if the ball is going 200 in the air now. The more im practising the worse my hook is getting . Ill try though .


----------



## vig (Oct 3, 2011)

Owen_Thomas_14 said:



			Please dont say that... Lucky if the ball is going 200 in the air now. The more im practising the worse my hook is getting . Ill try though .
		
Click to expand...

You carry on, the fairways run out at 250yds


----------



## tincup (Oct 3, 2011)

Draw looks interesting,
Lets hope the English boys can bring it home again.
Really looking forward to this now


----------



## Tommo21 (Oct 4, 2011)

See thread "One man down for Scotland team at Goswick"


----------



## John_Findlay (Oct 4, 2011)

Right Gents,

We are back up to a 16 man team for Scotland. Hickory_Hacker will be joining us and teaming up with Fraser in the first game off. Steven's a 6 handicapper from Liberton GC (among others) and he sounds like a top bloke. 

Yayyyyyy. Crisis no. 275 for SS2 averted. :-0


----------



## SS2 (Oct 5, 2011)

Top stuff, well done JF and welcome to the team H_H


----------



## bigslice (Oct 5, 2011)

hope the scottish team dont boo the english national anthem at the opening ceremony, lol


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 5, 2011)

SS2 ... Thanks, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## chris661 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			SS2 ... Thanks, I'm looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome along HH (to both the forum and the team  ) See you on Friday!


----------

